# Sears recall



## Erich (Sep 2, 2005)

In March 2003, Sears recalled Craftsman 1.5-horsepower routers, model number 315.17510 with date codes of A0304 or lower. These models were sold nationwide from November 2002 through January 2003 for about $60. The on/off switch on the routers could stick in the "on" position, posing a risk of serious lacerations to the operator and bystanders. No incidents or injuries have been reported. More information can be found on the Web site for the Consumer Products Safely Commission, http://www.cpsc.gov.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

delta mike thats for poiting this out and bringing it to our attention. good job.


----------



## Badeepbadeepbadeep (Nov 7, 2020)

Erich said:


> In March 2003, Sears recalled Craftsman 1.5-horsepower routers, model number 315.17510 with date codes of A0304 or lower. These models were sold nationwide from November 2002 through January 2003 for about $60. The on/off switch on the routers could stick in the "on" position, posing a risk of serious lacerations to the operator and bystanders. No incidents or injuries have been reported. More information can be found on the Web site for the Consumer Products Safely Commission, CPSC.gov.


Is there a statute of limitations on returning a router to Sears?


----------

